# Woman's bugout bag



## friar197039 (Aug 8, 2014)

My three daughters all live in NYC, they have asked me to put together a kit for each of them, in the event of a disaster. I know what is on my kit bit I am in a more rial environment than they are. Are there any special considerations when planning an urban survival kit.? I also need ideas on the bag itself as well as the gear, because while they are feisty they are slight of frame.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

make sure it is light and well... has female provisions. additional underpants is a must. when chix get uncomfortable they make sure everyone is uncomfortable.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

friar197039 said:


> My three daughters all live in NYC, they have asked me to put together a kit for each of them, in the event of a disaster. I know what is on my kit bit I am in a more rial environment than they are. Are there any special considerations when planning an urban survival kit.? I also need ideas on the bag itself as well as the gear, because while they are feisty they are slight of frame.


Well the first thing(stupid I know) MOVE OUT OF NYC!! I drive charter bus in and out of NYC about 3 maybe 4 times or more a year. If there is an event and you are trying to get out with the rest of the masses well my prayers are with you. We normally stay over in NJ at a hotel, probably 8 miles out or so. Usually takes me 1.5 hour to go the last 3 miles. Toast.

Since I am in the process of putting together a BOB and am down to 1 or 2 major decisions on contents, if I were you I would focus on content first and bag second. The bag I am putting together is both rural and urban. Some of the parts are non specific rural or urban. My ability to make fire I would consider rural and a lower priority in an urban setting, might substitute/add those warmers that skiers use for hands and feet. My ability to clean up found water is both. My ability to defend, both, but in NYC, them owning a firearm and CCing? How about a knife or stun gun and streaming pepper spray(not gas spray, stream like silly string). Back to the fire, quality flashlights, (sorry flashlight nerds I prefer AAA, easier to find in a crisis), First aid kit, sustainable food source. Clothing, warm and cold. Shelter? a tent and sleeping bag and pad might be considered a rural concern.

As you can see plenty to plan for. I would bing urban bugout bag and see if a list or articles pop up and start taking notes. Good luck!

Where will they be going if trying to leave? (do not answer specifically) Do they just want to get back to their living quarters or out altogether?


----------



## friar197039 (Aug 8, 2014)

Well the thought is one of three scenarios. First they may need to get home to their living quarters and public trans may be down or compromised, second they may have to bug in so to speakwithout or sustainable food source and potable water. Third scenario like many katrina and sandy victims they may be herded out of their immediate living space and evacuated to a shelter which we know are ill supplied, they want to be ready for those three scenarios.


----------



## friar197039 (Aug 8, 2014)

shotlady said:


> make sure it is light and well... has female provisions. additional underpants is a must. when chix get uncomfortable they make sure everyone is uncomfortable.


You sure aren't kidding about That.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Did a little searching about today as the subject matter always interests me since I travel so much. One site with article I visited suggested an every day carry in addition to the BOB/GHB, so 2 bags. The first bag is a stripped down version of the larger. 

Every article I have read covers these areas to consider as items to have in a bag. Water, Food, Shelter, clothing, tools/gear, first aid, protection weapons. When I began putting my bag together, I broke the 7 basic items down and tackled them one group at a time. Funny thing was most of the items I had on hand somewhere in the house and in total so far I'm guessing I spent in the range of $150-$200. The most intensive buy spree I made was a first aid kit. I had a few supplies on hand and when I went to look at the ready made kits, they were woefully short on what is recommended to have on hand for the kit. So I made a shopping list and bought individually the items I wanted to see in a kit and have enough left over to make additional kits for vehicles. But what is in your kit ultimately depends upon the level of knowledge in first aid. If you take a basic first aid/cpr class from Red Cross you can handle quite a few basic injuries up to applying a tourniquet.

On another forum I am a member of, I posed the question how much $$ did you spend on your BOB/GHB. Got plenty of stupid answers and a few good ones. If one were starting from scratch I suspected $1000 to $2000. Mind you this includes a $500 firearm. Could easily spend $80 to $120 on a bag that has a waist belt and internal frame. I'm going with a Condor brand bag. I bought a cheap hatchet and put a nice edge on it $10, picked up a 12" bow saw, $10, bought a Kabar knife(high quality) $80 with plastic sheath. Replaced the filter for my PUR Scout water filtration system $43. Added a small bottle of bleach to purify dirty water pre filter. The first aid supplies I think were around $70. So it adds up. but most of this stuff is a one time buy.

You mention a get home strategy for food and water but no power. Do they have the ability to use a gas grill? Water as a stored item at home, I have seen the bed frame and furniture replaced with cubes of bottled water. Need to figure about 3-5 gallon a day per person. Without power I don't quite know how, in an urban environment, you could go about heating water except by propane or fuel. Perhaps a Coleman cook stove for xmas? Just have to be well ventilated if indoors.

Have to remember, being prepared is a life long adventure that is constantly evolving based upon ones life situation. Water is first and foremost. Food is second, perhaps finding quality freeze dried food that does not take up a lot of space is an answer.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Due to physical limitations, it will be best to stick to the basics with bug out bags intended for "slight of frame" females.

Firstly, don't buy a bag yet. You'll understand why in a minute.

Now, answer these questions for yourself where each daughter is concerned.
1. How far from work to home?
2. How far from home to BOL? (parent's house?)
3. Alternative methods of travel available? (bike)
4. What threats/reasons do they wish to be ready for? (can't account for every possibility)

Depending on the above, you can start to plan what to include in each bag.
Keeping in mind the rule of threes (3 minutes without air, 3 hours in extreme conditions, 3 days without water, 3 weeks without food), you should consider the environment they are expected to move around in. (I'm assuming the air concern is non-existent).
Will they need to stay warm or cool, and what clothing options or blanket/coverings will facilitate this?
Will a shelter need to be made along the way if it takes more than a day of travel?

Next, how much water will be needed to travel the distance expected? Will there be options for collecting and purifying water along the way? Water is heavy. If they are savvy enough to gather and purify their own, they will be better off. If not, a determination will need to be made with concern given to environmental conditions with respect to how much water will need to be consumed to stay hydrated. If activity is strenuous and temperatures are high, many gallons will be needed. Just 5 gallons is about 41 pounds, so if carrying water can be avoided, they will be better off.

Then comes food.
Carbs are king. Energy will be needed, and carbohydrates are the quickest form we can metabolize. Energy bars and trail mix are the top choices. They are compact, take no preparation, and are loaded with carbs. Depending on the specific bars chosen, some contain daily doses of vitamins too.
Make sure they are mindful of the fact that food is not a necessity in a short term bug out situation. They can go quite a long time with a growling tummy, and be no worse off for it.
Water is the opposite. Once the mouth starts to feel dry, dehydration has already started and should be remedied ASAP.

Once you've accounted for all of this, assemble the items in a compact manner, and measure the dimensions.
Now, find a pack that fits this size.
You might be surprised just how small you'll need.

The problem with buying a bag first is, we are pack rats by nature. If there is a gap in the bag, the gap must be filled.
We will fill every possible space with items we consider "just in case", when in actuality, we will never use it and it will only add weight.
Ounces equal pounds, and pounds equal pain.
Use only the bag large enough to hold the items you gathered as necessities. If you forgot a necessity, that's fine, compensate. But don't add fluff.
You're daughters' backs will thank you for it.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't have any daughters but I do have a wife and one thing that hasn't been mentioned is a good pair of walking/running shoes. Women don't always wear practical foot wear.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Something else that hasn't been mentioned: women like certain brands, colors and are very particular with what they will wear or even use. 

If you want to buy something for a woman then she should be there to pick it out.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

As mentioned above, good shoes are a great idea! Also, size of the girls aside, if they're in the city I doubt they have a car or even if they do it's unlikely they use it much. If the bag is intended to get them back to their apartment it needs to be with them all the time, right? What size/style bag will they always have and will double as a something that carries the daily essentials? God bless them if they'll shoulder a pack along with their purse but I don't know many women that would. To my way of thinking it might almost make sense to have them carry a few essentials on their person at all times. This could get them back to their main stash of gear or out of the city and toward home.

I'd want a light, a life straw, a few power bars, a knife or ASP and some mace. If they could keep those items on them at all times, they'd be better able to navigate uncertain dangers than most New Yorkers.


----------

